# Rustoleum Undercoating/sound deadening



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

Ran across this in my local home supply store the other day and wondered if it has any validity as a deadener? 

RustOleum.com

Here's a link to Cascade's spray deadener for comparison sake..

Cascade VB-1S PRO Quiet Kote Damping Spray 18 oz. Net Wt. | Cascade VB-1S vb-1s PRO Quiet Kote deadening sound damping sound dampening stinger damp110408 gift2009 | Parts-Express.com

I believe the rustoleum was around $7 or so a can vs the $16 for the cascade. Hopefully someone with more technical knowledge can chime in.


----------



## Dewdman (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm curious about this also.
I have a layer of the asphalt type deadener but want to put a coating over it to help it from falling off and the fact I probably don't have quite enough on.


----------



## Second Skin (Aug 5, 2010)

for future reference Dewdman, you usually want to avoid any product with asphalt in it when it comes to sound deadening, as they tend ot to work verry well. however if you're getting good results out of what you're currently using, dont worry about it. overall, it's best to go with a product actually designed for sound deadening in any case, butwhere you reall want to be careful is in places with high heat(if you're in Arizona like we are, that's pretty much everywhere), and NEVER use an asphalt or roofing material-based product on the inside of your vehicle. it smells strongly and if the surface it's applied to gets too warm it'll fall off, which is especially problematic if you've applied it to the roof. 

Also some of the actual companies that claim to haveproducts for sound ampening actually use roofing materials and asphalt in them, so you definatel want to do some research before buying. Dynamat, FatMat, and Second Skin are all good companies with excellent products, to name a few.

AX


----------



## Dewdman (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah well I was trying to get some sound deadening in my truck for cheap. So it was asphalt or nothing. I'm not going to dump hundreds of dollars into deadening....maybe if I wasn't married anyway.
I also didn't know the asphalt has tendencies to fall off, that's why I was asking about undercarriage paint.
THink I'm going to try the Duplicolor undercarriage stuff.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

It is a good sealant.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I've never used the spray stuff, but I would image that you would have to use much more of it to get the same result as a real dampener. If it's a more practical way to apply it, then go for it. But I think you'll have to spend a lot more money on the can stuff to get the same result as a standard vibration dampener.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

You can do it right ... or do it over ! [ price at the end is a lot, either way ]


----------



## Second Skin (Aug 5, 2010)

Dewdman said:


> Yeah well I was trying to get some sound deadening in my truck for cheap. So it was asphalt or nothing. I'm not going to dump hundreds of dollars into deadening....maybe if I wasn't married anyway.
> I also didn't know the asphalt has tendencies to fall off, that's why I was asking about undercarriage paint.
> THink I'm going to try the Duplicolor undercarriage stuff.


hey man go with whatever works best for you. you don't necesarily have to pour hundreds of dollars into sound deadening at one time. you could work on small pieces of the project one at a time. for example, you could start with the doors, or even just one door. they tend to be one of the most problematic places for road noise so if you havent already, i'd suggest hitting the doors with sound deadener next, whatever product you decide to use for it.


AX


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I cant comment on the two products you listed, however, I do have close to 2 gallons of second skins spectrum under my car and I am very happy I applied the product. It made quiet a difference in my car. At first after spraying it I was kind of leary, however, over the 30 days it takes to fully cure I def noticed a pretty noticable difference. Overall I am happy i sprayed the bottom of my car. And the entire inside of my car is deadened as well with deadener and mlv and the spray on the bottom helped this as well

I feel like I just mumbled. School has me fried already this semester


----------

